# Island Grow



## RonJay (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I wanted to start this journal 10 days ago before I started, but like Island time "everyting soon come" :joint: 
 It was and still has been a hectic 10 days, with a trip to another island to pick up grow closet and waiting for airport arrivals of bean supplies. The closet has taken some setting up and stabilizing. Temps have been the big problem, living in a climate where average daytime temps are in the 90's and only dropping a few degrees at night; a house with no aircon, its been a problem, but getting on top of it.
so what to grow?
will post next soon


----------



## RonJay (Oct 12, 2009)

So the choices were made and we're ready to go:farm: 
will post first week update very soon


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck bro!  Looking forward to following this grow.


----------



## RonJay (Oct 13, 2009)

So I'm germed some on kitchen paper and a few in rockwool, that was wednesday night. By Friday they were sprouting so transfered all to rockwool.
100%... yes all 15 little babies sprouted.
So thats 6 Ak47
            6 Strawberry Cough
            3 Hawaiian Snow
1 week photos coming soon


----------



## nvthis (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang! I was hoping this was gonna be an outdoor grow! Good luck Ron


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

Green Mojo to help get started right eace:


----------



## RonJay (Oct 14, 2009)

1 week later
 Still trying to keep temps down and a whole heap of bugs away, need some organic home remedies as holes starting to appear in leaves. Will take and post 10 day photos later.
anyway here they are a week later...
3 of the AKs and 3 of the strawberrys
what do you think still small I know


----------



## RonJay (Oct 19, 2009)

Temps were the problem all week, i knew they were stunting growth.
Thursday the ph is 3.4 and babies died.
Got ph under control but raised ppm too high, nute burn starting
thursday night squish over 20 caterpillars munching merrily away on babies
anyway here is a 10 day pic.
2 weeks coming soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## RonJay (Oct 20, 2009)

Got aircon exhaust sorted and growroom temps under control.
Looking better everyday now
taken a couple of days ago at 2 weeks


----------



## RonJay (Oct 22, 2009)

got 9 little girls at least now, starting to do great, another couple of days I should have a sea of green to post, fingers crossed 
wish me luck


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 22, 2009)

looking good!!! my friend was in boyscouts in hawaii and he said he stumbled across a huge field of weed growing, and he took a bunch and got caught cuz the smell was so strong... i've yet to see proof lol.


----------



## RonJay (Oct 22, 2009)

coming along
1 AK47
2 A group shot
Now that i have temps stabilized between 75- 80 the girls seem much happier and growing rapidly. Think I may veg for a couple more weeks, no rush:watchplant:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lookin good RJ... I'll be pullin up a seat for this one    ohh.... hey man, 
hold this for me will ya  :48:


----------



## potman (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good.... pulls up a seat green mojo for ya gl


----------



## RonJay (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the green mojo I think its helping
pic 1 the girls
pic 2 strawberry cough
It's been a good week with temps stable and I think it's made a difference. Some of the girls are a little behind but hope they will catch up a bit this week. Still think I will veg for 2 more weeks. Hope it will be a happy new year gonna be too late for Christmas


----------



## RonJay (Nov 6, 2009)

Been away compadre looking after girls sent me pic 
get home 3 days think they may be ready to have their light reduced
what do y'all think


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

lookin good RJ!

are you flowering in that space? if not, i'd let them veg another 2-3 weeks if you could.... you'll be rewarded with a nice sized harvest....


----------



## RonJay (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Fleshstain
yeah I'm flowering in this space so I'm thinking I might switch to flowering otherwise space could become a problem. What does anyone else think, flower now or hold off another week or so. Pics taken this evening. All advise gladly and willingly received.


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 10, 2009)

Flower, flower!


----------



## RonJay (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks OldSkool I'm gonna
Last day on 18 hours, tomorrow change out the lights add some bloom booster to the nutes and switch lights down to 12/12
Found 2 ugly caterpillars munching merrily away this evening, one nearly 2" long, are they worth drying out and smoking


----------



## Alistair (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice setup you have, RJ.  I think you did well to put those into flowering.  I'm looking forward to seeing this grow through to the end.


----------



## RonJay (Nov 14, 2009)

just a couple of bad pics today will try adjusting awb on camera next time.
The girls have been on 12/12 now for 3 days and they seemed to have grown at least an inch a day. Hope they going to start showing their sex


----------



## RonJay (Nov 21, 2009)

Another week on 12/12 and the girls seem to have grown an inch a day, hoping they aren't going to run out of space. They are showing signs of bud all over now. I've read that during the first stage of the change in photoperiod the plants put on rapid growth between nodes, does this slow down once bud growth increases? Am I going to have to start bending the girls over?
  pic 1 a group shot have tried to enlarge bud start
  pic 2 just a pretty plant top
enjoy


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

all looks mint keep it up


----------



## RonJay (Nov 28, 2009)

Another week goes by!
Pretty sure they are all girls:hubba: 
Sorry pics aren't great but you can see I truly have a crowded house and some very pretty buds on da way
pic 1 is a crowded house
pic 2 is AK47 buddage
feedback always welcome


----------



## RonJay (Dec 6, 2009)

Hardcore-Blaza said:
			
		

> all looks mint keep it up


thanks for stopping by Blaza
Another week, less height being put on now which is just as well as the girls are running outta space. Sadly some of the top buds have got a little heat burn Have done my best to bend them a little, still got some great buds coming along. It's going to be a merry new year


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 7, 2009)

looking good RJ, those are some tasty sounding strains you have goin, the AK is gonna be excellent you will really like it   green mojo for  your ladies and keep up the good work:aok:


----------



## RonJay (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry really bad pic today
Girls now being flushed with fresh water no more nutes
Harvest about 10 days away


----------



## RonJay (Dec 18, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looking good RJ, those are some tasty sounding strains you have goin, the AK is gonna be excellent you will really like it   green mojo for  your ladies and keep up the good work:aok:



Thanks Sundancer  these are all new to me so am very excited
Happy Holidays


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice how tall was your space?


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Dec 20, 2009)

your ladies look good!!! keep it up!! good choice with the hawaiian snow!


----------



## RonJay (Dec 21, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> very nice how tall was your space?



Sadly not enough, the grow space is only about 56" the top buds are to close to the glass and I've had to bend a couple of girls over next time a scrog will be in order I think


----------



## RonJay (Dec 21, 2009)

Pepe_Le_Dank said:
			
		

> your ladies look good!!! keep it up!! good choice with the hawaiian snow!



Thanks Pepe not long to go now The HS's seem to be a bit slower than the AK so think they may have a week longer:watchplant:


----------



## RonJay (Dec 21, 2009)

Not long to go now 
Pics not great again trouble with AWB, lights too bright for good photography.
1. some of the lower buds
2. Getting closer in
3. Closeup look at all those trychs


----------



## RonJay (Jan 3, 2010)

So I had to have a little harvest for the new year. May have been a little premature, but the AK is well ahead of the strawberry and the hawaiian snow. Another couple of days watching the tricromes closely.
Hope you enjoy this tasty little bud shot:fly:


----------

